# MardiGras Mac Mask



## vica (Nov 28, 2007)

i havent posted here in SOOO LONG..ive been busy preparing to take my state board test and hopefully ill past and get that cosmo license!

last week we had a fashion show at my school and basically its a team of 4 people and each person does the following task: model, makeup, hair, and nails... the theme this year was Mardi Gras... and i was the makeup artist ! =)



[/

WE WON!!!!
[URL="http://imageshack.us"]
	




i look dorky


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 28, 2007)

amazing. the end.


----------



## Baby Mac (Nov 28, 2007)

Fantastic!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Nov 28, 2007)

*~*So creative...great job!!!*~*


----------



## SparklingWaves (Nov 28, 2007)

This looks great!  How was the mask section applied (stencil and/ or air brush gun)?  What products did you use?


----------



## ne0ndice (Nov 28, 2007)

Great!


----------



## labellavita7 (Nov 28, 2007)

wow that is simply amazing.. it look awesome!


----------



## simplykat (Nov 28, 2007)

that is awesome! of course you won, look at the good job you did! just gorgeous.


----------



## Esperansa_b (Nov 28, 2007)

AMAZING!!!!! :congrats:
You did an amazing job!


----------



## c00ki312 (Nov 28, 2007)

wow! what products did you use? (or itl move to say cheese section)


----------



## nunu (Nov 28, 2007)

wow this looks amazing!


----------



## Purity (Nov 28, 2007)

That's amazing!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, that is gorgeous!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 28, 2007)

Moved to Say Cheese per FOTD forum guidelines.


----------



## frocher (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, incredibly well done.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 28, 2007)

That is amazing.  I think the mask won it for you guys.


----------



## anickia (Nov 28, 2007)

nice work!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MACATTAK (Nov 28, 2007)

Amazing job!  Congrats on the win!


----------



## vica (Nov 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SparklingWaves* 

 
_This looks great! How was the mask section applied (stencil and/ or air brush gun)? What products did you use?_

 
for the outline and fill of the mask, i used a green and gold fluidline with a pointy eyeliner brush ... then blended it with chrome yellow e/s... for the eyes, i used this discontinued electric purple paint, and used parfait amour, romping, and plum dressing e/s with a blending brush. and yes it was freehand! =)


----------



## vica (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! =)


----------



## aquarius11 (Nov 29, 2007)

That's awesome.. great job!  Congrats!


----------



## fingie (Nov 30, 2007)

That looks awesome--phenominal job!


----------



## n3crolust (Nov 30, 2007)

Amazing!


----------



## n_c (Nov 30, 2007)

You did a fantastic job on her!!!


----------



## X_SiN_X (Dec 3, 2007)

wow ur awesome!! wtg


----------



## Bonbonroz (Dec 3, 2007)

OMG this is just art!!!


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 3, 2007)

You should so make a tutorial for this sexy Mardi Gras MAC mask!!


----------



## vica (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Xqueeze_me* 

 
_You should so make a tutorial for this sexy Mardi Gras MAC mask!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

YES! i think im going to do that


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_YES! i think im going to do that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YAY!!


----------



## MACisME (Dec 4, 2007)

that is sooooooooooo awesome i cant believe u freehanded that u're sick!


----------



## jezzy (Dec 4, 2007)

That is amazing.


----------



## Chic 2k6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Gorgeous makeup!

btw i love your AC/DC shirt!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 24, 2008)

Please do a tutorial of how you did the mask part.  I would like to do something similar, because I will be  to going to  a lot parades.  The mask edges are flawless.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jan 26, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Jan 27, 2008)

woooooooow. This is flawless. I effing love it. LOVE IT.

just remember when you take the state boards--don't pick up anything you drop. And sanitize, sanitize, sanitize.


----------



## nikki*lashay (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow, that's beautiful, no wonder you guys won!! Congrats


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (May 2, 2012)

Amazing!


----------

